# Comunicacion RS232, Proteus e Hyperterminal



## Penguin (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola gente, estoy con un muy buen libro tratando de aprender ( no voy mal ) sobre programacion en PIC's. El libro trabaja en CCS S y simula los circuitos en Proteus. Uno de los ejercicios, se basa en simulacion de un pic de la família 16FXX que manda datos en formato erie al puerto 1 COM1 serie. Estos datos los puedes ver en un display conectado a sus pines, y esa misma información, la muestra por un Hyperterminal del propio programa de simulacion, es decir, si yo quisiera ver con 

Hyperterminal de Windows que hay en en puerto COM1 seria lo mismo. Asímismo, trata de conectar la información al COM2. e compre un cable donde conecto COM1 a COM2, cable serie hembra-hembra de comunicaciones RS 232, pero no consigo ver absoloutamente nada por Hyperterminal..ni tratando de ver el COM1 ni el COM2. Hago los pasos que siguen en el libro, para abrir hyperterminal, los baudios necesarios..todo, y me es imposible ver nada, la verdad, no se que hago o que no hago, alguien tiene una idea? 


PD bien cierto es que es la primera vez que uso Hyperterminal en mi vida, asi que es posible que la configuracion del puerto sea erronea, pero he tratado de averiguar eso y creo que lo hago bien.


----------



## Penguin (Ago 19, 2009)

bueno cabe decir, que si hago la prueba COM1 PC1 a COM1 PC2 ( en diferentes PC's) si que veo esa respuesta, pero yo quiero verlo en el mismo PC1 ( salida-entrada desde COM1 a COM2)


----------



## EL BOLIVIANO (Dic 1, 2009)

Para eso activa el puesrto RS232 de proteus y tambien activa el hiperterminal de tu PC


----------

